# Glucagon nasal powder viable option for hypoglycemia in children with diabetes



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2015)

Children with type 1 diabetes who experienced insulin-induced hypoglycemia showed a 25 mg/dL rise in plasma glucose within 20 minutes of receiving intranasal glucagon powder therapy, according to study findings presented at the 51st European Association for the Study of Diabetes Annual Meeting.

“Current treatment of severe hypoglycemia consists of an injected kit that requires multiple steps,” Jennifer Sherr, MD, PhD, assistant professor of pediatrics at the Yale School of Medicine, said during a presentation. “With the complexity of administering the kit, there are errors in delivering the glucagon therapy. This issue is further compounded in our youth, who spend nearly one-third of their day outside of the care of their parents.”

http://www.healio.com/endocrinology...on-for-hypoglycemia-in-children-with-diabetes

Sounds good!


----------



## Riri (Sep 16, 2015)

Is it only suitable for children do we know it is it just that the tests were carried out on youngsters?


----------

